

Management Secrets of the Grateful Dead - Dejen45
http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2010/03/management-secrets-of-the-grateful-dead/7918/

======
RyanMcGreal
Also under consideration:

\- _Seven Habits of Highly Effective '60s Folk Bands_

\- _Your Own Mongolian Empire: What Genghis Khan Taught Us About Enterprise
Management And How You Can Apply It_

\- _Productivity Secrets Of Oscar The Grouch_

\- _Cardinal Richelieu: Visionary Corporate Evangelist_

\- _Ned Ludd's Business Success Lessons_

\- _Unleash Your Startup's Inner Unabomber_

~~~
thetrumanshow
"Productivity Secrets Of Oscar The Grouch"

\- Live simply. A garbage can will do.

\- Drive off distractions. Actually, drive off everyone.

\- Be brutally honest.

------
rw140
Is this article somehow getting past the duplicates filter? I'm sure I've seen
it here before, and Google turned up
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1164968> and
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1130197> (not sure if either of these
were actually the version I read).

